# Facts



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *pete@specialoperations.com Peter Nadasdy* on *Tue, 6 Jun 2000 10:39:16 -0400*
The following comments were submitted by
Peter Nadasdy pete@specialoperations.com on
Tuesday, June 6, 2000 at 10:39:16
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army 
reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3 
this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would 
great.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Tue, 6 Jun 2000 20:05:38 -0400*
 Can someone please tell this old timer what QL-2 QL-3 and JTF-2
Robert Childs Airborne Rigger Ret.
 Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
> reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
> this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
> great.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
-
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Tue, 06 Jun 2000 20:55:07 -0400*
Bob, it must feel terrible when no-one knows your abbreviations anymore and
the kids are all using one you don‘t know.   
QL-2 - Qualification level 2 Basic Training like when the Centurion was
teaching you how to march and tie your sandals.
QL-3 - Qualification level 3 Basic Tade training, like the basic Infantry
Course that was when the Centurion was teaching you how to use your shield
and short sword without stabbing the legionairre beside you.
"Qualification levels" were once known as "Trade Qualifications." Some
staff officer probably got an outstanding PER for justifying the change. 
JTF-2 - Joint Task Force 2, Canada‘s Counter-Terrorist Unit. An elite unit
with very stringent entrance standards. They train at the Dwyer Hill
Training Centre near Ottawa, which hasn‘t been a secret since MacLeans ran
a multi-page article on the handover of the training site from the RCMP.
While the training activities, members and current locations of the unit
and its personnel are classified, their existence and their role in
Canada‘s defence are not. Young Peter should think about getting a few
years experience under his belt before he checks with his battalion Orderly
Room about their recruitment schedule. And yes, JTF-2 application is open
to reservists, but their employment will be a fulltime position for its
duration.
Pro Patria
Mike
At 08:05 PM 6/6/00 -0400, you wrote:
>
> Can someone please tell this old timer what QL-2 QL-3 and JTF-2
>
>Robert Childs Airborne Rigger Ret.
>
> Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
>> reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
>> this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
>> great.
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jeremy N. Tyrrell" <lan_agent@yahoo.com>* on *Tue, 6 Jun 2000 21:03:42 -0400*
    QL2 is the reserve basic training, while QL3 is the training for your
actual trade engineer, medic, etc.  JTF-2 is the Joint Task Force, which
is supposed to be comparable to the US Navy Seals.  From what I have heard,
it is merely made up of ex-Airborne.
----- Original Message -----
From: Robert Childs 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, June 06, 2000 8:05 PM
Subject: Re: Facts
>
>
>  Can someone please tell this old timer what QL-2 QL-3 and JTF-2
>
> Robert Childs Airborne Rigger Ret.
>
>  Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
> > reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
> > this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
> > great.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> -
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Wm. Durrant" <lgunnerl@home.com>* on *Tue, 6 Jun 2000 21:37:08 -0400*
List,
He cannot apply ‘til he‘s been in 3 yrs.  Reg or Res.
-bill
----- Original Message -----
From: Michael O‘Leary 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, June 06, 2000 8:55 PM
Subject: Re: Facts
> Bob, it must feel terrible when no-one knows your abbreviations anymore
and
> the kids are all using one you don‘t know.   
>
> QL-2 - Qualification level 2 Basic Training like when the Centurion was
> teaching you how to march and tie your sandals.
>
> QL-3 - Qualification level 3 Basic Tade training, like the basic Infantry
> Course that was when the Centurion was teaching you how to use your
shield
> and short sword without stabbing the legionairre beside you.
>
> "Qualification levels" were once known as "Trade Qualifications." Some
> staff officer probably got an outstanding PER for justifying the change.
>
> JTF-2 - Joint Task Force 2, Canada‘s Counter-Terrorist Unit. An elite unit
> with very stringent entrance standards. They train at the Dwyer Hill
> Training Centre near Ottawa, which hasn‘t been a secret since MacLeans ran
> a multi-page article on the handover of the training site from the RCMP.
> While the training activities, members and current locations of the unit
> and its personnel are classified, their existence and their role in
> Canada‘s defence are not. Young Peter should think about getting a few
> years experience under his belt before he checks with his battalion
Orderly
> Room about their recruitment schedule. And yes, JTF-2 application is open
> to reservists, but their employment will be a fulltime position for its
> duration.
>
> Pro Patria
>
> Mike
>
>
> At 08:05 PM 6/6/00 -0400, you wrote:
> >
> > Can someone please tell this old timer what QL-2 QL-3 and JTF-2
> >
> >Robert Childs Airborne Rigger Ret.
> >
> > Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
> >> reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
> >> this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
> >> great.
>
>
> Michael O‘Leary
>
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
> Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
> improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
> leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
> end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Trevor Morin" <trevor_morin@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 06 Jun 2000 20:32:40 PDT*
what trade are you going into? if you‘re infantry and going to meaford, i‘ll 
see you there.
From: pete@specialoperations.com Peter Nadasdy
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Facts
Date: Tue, 6 Jun 2000 10:39:16 -0400
The following comments were submitted by
Peter Nadasdy pete@specialoperations.com on
Tuesday, June 6, 2000 at 10:39:16
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
great.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 06 Jun 2000 22:37:33  0000*
--------------470E2331146C8BBEB70AD3E5
Check out this web site, it‘s the Canadian section of the Special
Operations.Com web site.
www.specialoperations.com/foregin/Canada/default.html  It has a link to a good
JTF2 page.
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peter Nadasdy wrote:
> The following comments were submitted by
> Peter Nadasdy pete@specialoperations.com on
> Tuesday, June 6, 2000 at 10:39:16
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
> reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
> this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
> great.
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------470E2331146C8BBEB70AD3E5
Check out this web site, it‘s the Canadian section of the Special Operations.Com
web site. www.specialoperations.com/foregin/Canada/default.html
It has a link to a good JTF2 page.
Peter Nadasdy wrote:
The following comments were submitted by
Peter Nadasdy pete@specialoperations.com on
Tuesday, June 6, 2000 at 10:39:16
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
great.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------470E2331146C8BBEB70AD3E5--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 06 Jun 2000 22:40:58  0000*
--------------78C3B736BD21E9429BAB86D4
Never heard about that MacLean‘s article. What how long ago was that? Do you
have the issue number?
Thanks.
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> Bob, it must feel terrible when no-one knows your abbreviations anymore and
> the kids are all using one you don‘t know.   
>
> QL-2 - Qualification level 2 Basic Training like when the Centurion was
> teaching you how to march and tie your sandals.
>
> QL-3 - Qualification level 3 Basic Tade training, like the basic Infantry
> Course that was when the Centurion was teaching you how to use your shield
> and short sword without stabbing the legionairre beside you.
>
> "Qualification levels" were once known as "Trade Qualifications." Some
> staff officer probably got an outstanding PER for justifying the change.
>
> JTF-2 - Joint Task Force 2, Canada‘s Counter-Terrorist Unit. An elite unit
> with very stringent entrance standards. They train at the Dwyer Hill
> Training Centre near Ottawa, which hasn‘t been a secret since MacLeans ran
> a multi-page article on the handover of the training site from the RCMP.
> While the training activities, members and current locations of the unit
> and its personnel are classified, their existence and their role in
> Canada‘s defence are not. Young Peter should think about getting a few
> years experience under his belt before he checks with his battalion Orderly
> Room about their recruitment schedule. And yes, JTF-2 application is open
> to reservists, but their employment will be a fulltime position for its
> duration.
>
> Pro Patria
>
> Mike
--------------78C3B736BD21E9429BAB86D4
Never heard about that MacLean‘s article. What how long ago was that? Do
you have the issue number?
Thanks.
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
Bob, it must feel terrible when no-one knows your
abbreviations anymore and
the kids are all using one you don‘t know. 
QL-2 - Qualification level 2 Basic Training like when the Centurion
was
teaching you how to march and tie your sandals.
QL-3 - Qualification level 3 Basic Tade training, like the basic Infantry
Course that was when the Centurion was teaching you how to use your
shield
and short sword without stabbing the legionairre beside you.
"Qualification levels" were once known as "Trade Qualifications." Some
staff officer probably got an outstanding PER for justifying the change.
JTF-2 - Joint Task Force 2, Canada‘s Counter-Terrorist Unit. An elite
unit
with very stringent entrance standards. They train at the Dwyer Hill
Training Centre near Ottawa, which hasn‘t been a secret since MacLeans
ran
a multi-page article on the handover of the training site from the
RCMP.
While the training activities, members and current locations of the
unit
and its personnel are classified, their existence and their role in
Canada‘s defence are not. Young Peter should think about getting a
few
years experience under his belt before he checks with his battalion
Orderly
Room about their recruitment schedule. And yes, JTF-2 application is
open
to reservists, but their employment will be a fulltime position for
its
duration.
Pro Patria
Mike
--------------78C3B736BD21E9429BAB86D4--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 06 Jun 2000 21:59:39 -0700*
on 6/6/00 17:05, my old rigger buddy Robert Childs at adanac1@home.com
wrote:
> Can someone please tell this old timer what QL-2 QL-3 and JTF-2 Hey Robert
remember the Group 1 trades badges? That is QL3.
The Occupational Analysis rats over at DPersPlans have been having a field
day with this structuring since integration whacked us in the ‘60s. Michael
is right when he mentions that is used to be Trade Qualification TQ and
before that it was Pay Level for a brief period. Some Occupation/Trades have
re-adopted wearing the old trades badges. It was easy for Dental and EME
because they are all Army but other occupations had multi-colour dress
commitees to contend with.
It was always easy to pick out a rigger because they had no ‘red‘ showing on
the QRB and could be seen smoking near the triwalls 
I could tell you lots about the JTF-2 but not on this means, and of course I
would have to shoot you afterwards. Or at the very least drink some fine
scotch whiskey together to nullify the data banks.  :
arte et marte
andy sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 06 Jun 2000 23:33:23  0000*
--------------5B28ADD0E27FAF7A9F679F27
True a lot of soldier from the airborne had a go at the units selection when the
CAR was disbanded. When you say that the unit is just made up of ex-airborne
remember this, the CAR was some of the best the army had. In fact I‘m sure
although not speaking from experience the best you could find in any military
in the western world. They weren‘t trained for counter-terrorism, but as the
professionals they were, I‘m sure they learned well.
The JTF2 is most likely more compariable to the U.S. Army SFOD, Special Forces
Operational Detatchement Delta, or the "Delta Force." Both modeld after the
British SAS, both began as units to deal with terrorist threats, but Delta and
I‘m sure the JTF2 has expanded into a special forces kind of role. Remeber the
laser target rumors last year during the Kosovo crisis? The CBC spent two days
or so covering the JTF2‘s involvement.
The JTF2 Special Operations Assualters Course is supposted to be one of the
hardest courses to pass in the international CT/SF community. The unit, I‘m sure
cross-trains with allied units and takes part in their selection courses as do
allies take part in the SOA. That should  include Navy SEALS.
But here is an interesting note: A while back 9 soldiers on the JTF2 SOA course
let a few rounds go off after they had finished training. I guess that they
forgot to safety their weapons or something. They were charged for "improper
discharge of weapon" or whatever it‘s called and fined $250 I believe that‘s
the standard fine. Appearently the reaction from some militia personal who had
read it was that in the CF there is no such thing as "accidently discharging
your weapon."
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeremy N. Tyrrell wrote:
>     QL2 is the reserve basic training, while QL3 is the training for your
> actual trade engineer, medic, etc.  JTF-2 is the Joint Task Force, which
> is supposed to be comparable to the US Navy Seals.  From what I have heard,
> it is merely made up of ex-Airborne.
--------------5B28ADD0E27FAF7A9F679F27
True a lot of soldier from the airborne had a go at the units selection
when the CAR was disbanded. When you say that the unit is just made
up of ex-airborne remember this, the CAR was some of the best the army
had. In fact I‘m sure although not speaking from experience the best
you could find in any military in the western world. They weren‘t trained
for counter-terrorism, but as the professionals they were, I‘m sure they
learned well.
The JTF2 is most likely more compariable to the U.S. Army SFOD, Special
Forces Operational Detatchement Delta, or the "Delta Force." Both modeld
after the British SAS, both began as units to deal with terrorist threats,
but Delta and I‘m sure the JTF2 has expanded into a special forces kind
of role. Remeber the laser target rumors last year during the Kosovo crisis?
The CBC spent two days or so covering the JTF2‘s involvement.
The JTF2 Special Operations Assualters Course is supposted to be one
of the hardest courses to pass in the international CT/SF community. The
unit, I‘m sure cross-trains with allied units and takes part in their selection
courses as do allies take part in the SOA. That should include Navy
SEALS.
But here is an interesting note: A while back 9 soldiers on the JTF2
SOA course let a few rounds go off after they had finished training. I
guess that they forgot to safety their weapons or something. They were
charged for "improper discharge of weapon" or whatever it‘s called and
fined $250 I believe that‘s the standard fine. Appearently the reaction
from some militia personal who had read it was that in the CF there is
no such thing as "accidently discharging your weapon."
Jeremy N. Tyrrell wrote:
 QL2 is the reserve basic training,
while QL3 is the training for your
actual trade engineer, medic, etc. JTF-2 is the Joint Task
Force, which
is supposed to be comparable to the US Navy Seals. From what
I have heard,
it is merely made up of ex-Airborne.
--------------5B28ADD0E27FAF7A9F679F27--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Wed, 7 Jun 2000 06:11:18 -0400*
Mike
Many thanks Now I can sleep easier knowing what QL-2 and QL-3 are in place
Robert Childs Airborne Rigger Ret.
-----
 Bob, it must feel terrible when no-one knows your abbreviations anymore and
 the kids are all using one you don‘t know.   
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *glenn <"mirage590@flinet.com"@flinet.com>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 06:17:34 -0500*
Peter Nadasdy wrote:
> 
> The following comments were submitted by
> Peter Nadasdy pete@specialoperations.com on
> Tuesday, June 6, 2000 at 10:39:16
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello my name is Peter Nadasdy, i am currently in the army
> reserves, i just finished my QL-2, and am going on my QL-3
> this summer.If any body can tell me about JTF-2 that would
> great.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> 
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
I never subscribed to this insane crapolla so remove me from your LIST!
Now!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 08:39:49 -0400*
That isue of MacLeans was published when the CF‘s JTF-2 replaced the RCMP
SERT in the counter-terorist role in Canada. I think it was about 1992,
though I‘m sure someone on the list probably has the exact year/date if not
a copy of the magazine.  :
Mike
At 10:40 PM 6/6/00  0000, you wrote:
> Never heard about that MacLean‘s article. What how long ago was that? Do
>you have the issue number?  Thanks. 
>  
>   Michael O‘Leary wrote: 
>JTF-2 - Joint Task Force 2, Canada‘s Counter-Terrorist Unit. An elite unit 
>with very stringent entrance standards. They train at the Dwyer Hill 
>Training Centre near Ottawa, which hasn‘t been a secret since MacLeans ran 
>a multi-page article on the handover of the training site from the RCMP. 
>While the training activities, members and current locations of the unit 
>and its personnel are classified, their existence and their role in 
>Canada‘s defence are not. Young Peter should think about getting a few 
>years experience under his belt before he checks with his battalion Orderly 
>Room about their recruitment schedule. And yes, JTF-2 application is open 
>to reservists, but their employment will be a fulltime position for its 
>duration.  Pro Patria  Mike
>  
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *The Moose <the.moose@home.com>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 09:06:47 -0400*
I will be at Meaford this summer for QL-3 Artillery
>what trade are you going into? if you‘re infantry and going to meaford, 
>i‘ll see you there.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Trevor Morin" <trevor_morin@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 20:12:38 PDT*
the term you are looking for is "negligent discharge" and the standard fine 
is $75, i believe.
From: Albert King 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Facts
Date: Tue, 06 Jun 2000 23:33:23  0000
True a lot of soldier from the airborne had a go at the units selection when 
the
CAR was disbanded. When you say that the unit is just made up of ex-airborne
remember this, the CAR was some of the best the army had. In fact I‘m sure
although not speaking from experience the best you could find in any 
military
in the western world. They weren‘t trained for counter-terrorism, but as the
professionals they were, I‘m sure they learned well.
The JTF2 is most likely more compariable to the U.S. Army SFOD, Special 
Forces
Operational Detatchement Delta, or the "Delta Force." Both modeld after the
British SAS, both began as units to deal with terrorist threats, but Delta 
and
I‘m sure the JTF2 has expanded into a special forces kind of role. Remeber 
the
laser target rumors last year during the Kosovo crisis? The CBC spent two 
days
or so covering the JTF2‘s involvement.
The JTF2 Special Operations Assualters Course is supposted to be one of the
hardest courses to pass in the international CT/SF community. The unit, I‘m 
sure
cross-trains with allied units and takes part in their selection courses as 
do
allies take part in the SOA. That should  include Navy SEALS.
But here is an interesting note: A while back 9 soldiers on the JTF2 SOA 
course
let a few rounds go off after they had finished training. I guess that they
forgot to safety their weapons or something. They were charged for "improper
discharge of weapon" or whatever it‘s called and fined $250 I believe 
that‘s
the standard fine. Appearently the reaction from some militia personal who 
had
read it was that in the CF there is no such thing as "accidently discharging
your weapon."
   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeremy N. Tyrrell wrote:
 >     QL2 is the reserve basic training, while QL3 is the training for your
 > actual trade engineer, medic, etc.  JTF-2 is the Joint Task Force, 
which
 > is supposed to be comparable to the US Navy Seals.  From what I have 
heard,
 > it is merely made up of ex-Airborne.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Thu, 08 Jun 2000 06:02:22 -0600*
I think it is alot more then that.  In Bosnia the price of a negligent
discharge in $1000.  I‘m not sure what the fine is for in Canada.  IMHO
it should be the same in theatre or out...stupidity can kill your buddy
anywhere, anytime.
Trevor Morin wrote:
> 
> the term you are looking for is "negligent discharge" and the standard fine
> is $75, i believe.
> 
> From: Albert King 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Facts
> Date: Tue, 06 Jun 2000 23:33:23  0000
> 
> True a lot of soldier from the airborne had a go at the units selection when
> the
> CAR was disbanded. When you say that the unit is just made up of ex-airborne
> remember this, the CAR was some of the best the army had. In fact I‘m sure
> although not speaking from experience the best you could find in any
> military
> in the western world. They weren‘t trained for counter-terrorism, but as the
> professionals they were, I‘m sure they learned well.
> 
> The JTF2 is most likely more compariable to the U.S. Army SFOD, Special
> Forces
> Operational Detatchement Delta, or the "Delta Force." Both modeld after the
> British SAS, both began as units to deal with terrorist threats, but Delta
> and
> I‘m sure the JTF2 has expanded into a special forces kind of role. Remeber
> the
> laser target rumors last year during the Kosovo crisis? The CBC spent two
> days
> or so covering the JTF2‘s involvement.
> 
> The JTF2 Special Operations Assualters Course is supposted to be one of the
> hardest courses to pass in the international CT/SF community. The unit, I‘m
> sure
> cross-trains with allied units and takes part in their selection courses as
> do
> allies take part in the SOA. That should  include Navy SEALS.
> 
> But here is an interesting note: A while back 9 soldiers on the JTF2 SOA
> course
> let a few rounds go off after they had finished training. I guess that they
> forgot to safety their weapons or something. They were charged for "improper
> discharge of weapon" or whatever it‘s called and fined $250 I believe
> that‘s
> the standard fine. Appearently the reaction from some militia personal who
> had
> read it was that in the CF there is no such thing as "accidently discharging
> your weapon."
> 
>    ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jeremy N. Tyrrell wrote:
> 
>  >     QL2 is the reserve basic training, while QL3 is the training for your
>  > actual trade engineer, medic, etc.  JTF-2 is the Joint Task Force,
> which
>  > is supposed to be comparable to the US Navy Seals.  From what I have
> heard,
>  > it is merely made up of ex-Airborne.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"melanie gratton" <melrules37@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 08 Jun 2000 12:46:11 EDT*
HI MY NAME IS MELANIE.
I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW MORE ABOUT THE RESERVE..and what is the QL-2?
in a couple of years I would like to be in the army...but do you think
if I go into the reserves first it‘ll be better?
please write back if you can tell me anything about the reserves...I really 
need to know.
thanks.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

